# P and Firemouth



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

At a LFS this morning, they have firemouths for a buck fifty, Ive never seen them that cheap b4, so I got one. He is in the bag in the tank right now, really a beautiful fish, he is probaly a little bigger than my P, I know there is a 90% chance my P will end up either nipping him to death, or locking jaws with him and ripping his mouth to shreds, but I wanted to know if anyone has had any luck with this combination? Ill post carnage pics in the pic gallery if or when he dies.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would let the firemouth establish a terratory if you want it to survive, and also add some cover.
re-arange your tank and remove the piranhas before adding the firemouth.
I have a severum with my piranhas and it is doing fine.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Snapped a pic of him, not bad for a $1.50 don't you think? Thanks Innes, will do, I will keep you updated.

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/184238129


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it is a nice fish.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice fish and a shame to waste it ,i tried keeping other fish with my p's inc oscar convicts catfish (pictus) and all ended up either eaten or damaged only suvivor is my pleco ,it is cheap but why waste it unless your not bothered and let the carnage begin


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Couple things, it was cheap, I'm not 100 percent sure if my P will kill it, he's still a baby, I wanted to see how he would react to it being in there, I don't care if it dies obviously, and I am bored. So far so good though, he's only taken one nip in the tail, and has been sorta pushing my P around, or at least not letting him sneak up on him from the back, do firemouths engulf the bottom of their mouths, like a puffer fish almost, when they are trying to show they aren't to be F'ed with? I thought it was funny.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, firemouths will spread out their gills kind of like a betta.
also expect a few nips in the tail, my severum gets nipped every so often, but on the whole gets left alone most of the time (when it is not terrarising my piranhas).
If the piranhas do more damage than just nipping then you should remove it or expect one fat piranha.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

You can keep cichlids with Piranhas as long as you dont let teh cichlids breed. This will definatly cause them to be too over aggresive and will provoke the Piranhas creating havoc. Make sure these cichlids are provided with plenty of gravel or other subrtrae and also plenty of hiding areas... hope it works for you


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I can't recomend to put them together if the tank is not really big or have enough hidding places since they will kill each other!

Once they eat one of them their instinct get alive and you could loss any other as did happened to me in the past. So, be carefull cause their are quite agressive if they feel there is not enough room for them!

THOUGH, if they are truely hungry they will strip to bare bones the weak one as soon as they can!

They don't play, they are not friendly anyway, they can be mercyless and really cruel, they simply eat almost anything if hungry and will do anything to survive! It's their nature.

...i think Caribe is the most beautifull and aggresive when hunting in group, i live in Venezuela and i have seen what they can do to any creature (even another Caribe) if they are TRUELY HUNGRY...they will strip ANY creature to bare bones in seconds!, THOUGH, it can be a dangerous pet or toy!!!.

My Caribe eat at least 2 fish daily and it takes less than 30 seconds to do that!

He killed one of his brothers after being together for almost a year...now i have my piranhas in different tanks.

And remember...Caribe (Notatus), Red Belly (Nattereri) and Piraya ARE THE ONLY TRUE PIRANHAS!

The others are mean, but is not the same!!!


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Why did u repeat your post in this thread? Most of it is about your caribe and caribe in general, which I dont' even own. no offense, just curious man


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> I can't recomend to put them together if the tank is not really big or have enough hidding places since they will kill each other!
> 
> Once they eat one of them their instinct get alive and you could loss any other as did happened to me in the past. So, be carefull cause their are quite agressive if they feel there is not enough room for them!
> 
> ...


 is this all you say?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ive been told not to mix them together and most likly will end up in a fish fight, so be prepaird


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have herd of better ideas, but it has a chance of working


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> I have herd of better ideas, but it has a chance of working


 what was the better idea?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > I have herd of better ideas, but it has a chance of working
> ...


 keeping cichlids away from piranhas!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> He killed one of his brothers after being together for almost a year...now i have my piranhas in different tanks.
> 
> And remember...Caribe (Notatus), Red Belly (Nattereri) and Piraya ARE THE ONLY TRUE PIRANHAS!
> 
> The others are mean, but is not the same!!!


 You don't let your pygos shoal, why is that?

Why do you keep repeating the statement about TRUE PIRANHAS? Most of us know the distinction between Pygocentrus and Serrasalmus and that P. Cariba, P. Nattereri and P Piraya are considered the only "true piranhas". BTW, it is spelled Cariba with an A, and Red Bellies are not the only variant of P. Nattereri.


----------

